# Freedom isn't Free ,someone payed for it



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

If we allow our country to be overtaken by Marxist Dictators....the freedoms we've enjoyed will be a thing of the past. The lives of those that have sacrificed, should not be in vain. 
We should NEVER FORGET.....and never forget what COULD HAPPEN AGAIN.






_When I was a kid, I couldn't understand why Eisenhower was so popular. Maybe this will explain why_.






General Eisenhower Warned Us
[

_It is a matter of history that when the Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces, General Dwight Eisenhower, found the victims of the death camps he ordered all possible photographs to be taken, and for the German people from surrounding villages to be ushered through the camps and even made to bury the dead.

He did this because he said in words to this effect:

'Get it all on record now - get the films - get the witnesses -because somewhere down the road of history some ******* will get up and say that this never happened'

This week, the UK debated whether to remove The Holocaust from its school curriculum because it 'offends' the Muslim population which claims it never occurred. It is not removed as yet.. However, this is a frightening portent of the fear that is gripping the world and how easily each country is giving into it.

It is now more than 60 years after the Second World War in Europe ended. This e-mail is being sent as a memorial chain, in memory of the, 6 million Jews, 20 million Russians, 10 million Christians, and 1,900 Catholic priests Who were murdered, raped, burned, starved, beat, experimented on and humiliated' while the German people looked the other way!

Now, more than ever, with Iran, among others, claiming the Holocaust to be 'a myth,' it is imperative to make sure the world never forgets._


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

As much as I hate to do this, the email is a hoax. Sorry man, a little research will go a long way.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

There's no doubt that a lot of folks try to deny the holocaust.....though it is nothing new, the Muslim community among others are tring to deny it.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Even if the email is a hoax, I can never understand how people could deny the Holocaust, or even more why they would want to defend those cold-blooded dogs.


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

While I agree that many try to deny the Holocaust, I am not sure how they can do that with the history so well documented. After seeing first hand some of the camps in Germany, and visiting the Holocaust museum in Washington DC, there is no doubt in my mind that it did happen. What I am against are statements that made or written that are not accurate. There is enough evidence on any matter one way or the other to either confirm or deny . Making up “evidence” does not help anyone; it only muddies the water and promotes things that may not be true. 

Always ask about any statement “does this sound true and what evidence backs the statement”.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

the German people didnt look the other way, they were in an all out war with Russia, unimaginable by todays standards or any war we have ever been in. the holocaust certainly happened but it's not the whole story of WW2. the real story of the war between Russia and Germany has been twisted in our history books. i still hear people blabbering about how we defeated Germany in WW2, tell any WW2 Russian war vet that we defeated the Germans in the war and your more than likely to get slapped.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

^ The history books are especially twisted if they referred to the _Soviet Union_ as Russia. Both The Soviets and Germans were led by men that were equally monstrous.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

hoytmonger said:


> ^ The history books are especially twisted if they referred to the _Soviet Union_ as Russia. Both The Soviets and Germans were led by men that were equally monstrous.



Exactly! Joseph Stalin murdered more people than Hitler did.


----------

